# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " شذى البنفسج "  ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## أميرة قوس النصر

ضيفتنا الجديده 
من اقدم المنتسبين للمنتدى 
في وقت قصير بعد عودة من الغياب استطاعت ان تكون بيننا من جديد و
تعطي روحا جديده  برودودها  ، ومشاركتها للاعضاء 
تسعى لان تكون بيننا بروح  واعيه  ،متميزة  وجميله 
اقدم لكم العضوة المميزة  شذى الخطيب 







اهلا وسهلا  فيكي على الكرسي والله من فوق يعينك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اهلا وسهلا بشذى على الكرسي  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا فيكم
بتشكركم على اختياري ..
يسلمو اميرة عكلامك اللطيف..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يا عيني يا عيني.. يالله بالتوفيق شذى

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بدي منك اسئلة يا ابن خالتي بهالاسبوع..

----------


## دموع الورد

نورتي الكرسي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> نورتي الكرسي


 
 :Smile:  تسلمي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]اوك اوك رح تاخدي أسئلة من الآخــــــــــــر ههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

نورتي الكرسي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> اوك اوك رح تاخدي أسئلة من الآخــــــــــــر ههههههه


 
 :SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> نورتي الكرسي


 
 :Smile:  تسلم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلين وسهلين

----------


## MR.X

نورتي كرسي الاعتراف شذى 
طبعا انا ما كنت احب اسئل حدا على الكرسي 
بس بما اني كنت على الكرسي وهربت من زمان

خليني اسئل براحتى :Db465236ff: 

بسم الله 
نبلش
 :Db465236ff: 

بطاقتك الشخصية بالتفصيل الممل؟
ماهو اجمل موضوع قراتة في المنتدى ؟
ماهو اجمل قسم في رايك في المنتدى ؟
حكمتك في الحياه ؟
 شاعرك المفضل ؟
متى تكون شذى سعيدة ومتى تكون حزينة ؟
موقف طريف مر بكي وانتي في المنتدى ؟
 ما هي برايك سلبيات المنتدى وايجابيته؟
ماهو افضل منتدى عندك؟
_________________
المرحلة الثانية...

مارايك في 
الصدق
الاخلاص
الحب
الوفاء
االصداقه
الحياه



 لمن تعطي هذه الالقااااب 

القلم الذهبي 
العضو المميز 
عضو ما في منه اثنين 
عضو تحب متابعه مواضيعه 
العضو الشرير :Db465236ff: 
وردة المنتدى
اميرة المنتدى


كلمة تقوليها للاعضاء التاليين ..


حسان القضاة
غسان
اميرة قوس النصر ( مها) :SnipeR (19): 
عبادة
جنتل مان 
دموع الورد
احمد الزعبي


وبالنهاية بتمنى ما اكون زودتها عليكي :Db465236ff: 
كلمة تقوليها الي  :Db465236ff: 

 راجعلك بكومة اسئلة بس تخلصي :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا فيك عماااااااار

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> نورتي كرسي الاعتراف شذى 
> 
> طبعا انا ما كنت احب اسئل حدا على الكرسي 
> بس بما اني كنت على الكرسي وهربت من زمان 
> خليني اسئل براحتى 
> بسم الله 
> نبلش
>  
> بطاقتك الشخصية بالتفصيل الممل؟
> ...


 
 :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35): 

بدهم وقت هدول
بس رح اجاوب باختصار مش بالتفصيل  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (40):

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 

انا كنت اسرع منك
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 
كل خمسين سؤال كانو ينزلو مع بعض
 :Db465236ff: 

شدي حيلك
القادم اكثر
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> نورتي كرسي الاعتراف شذى 
> 
> طبعا انا ما كنت احب اسئل حدا على الكرسي 
> بس بما اني كنت على الكرسي وهربت من زمان 
> خليني اسئل براحتى 
> بسم الله 
> نبلش
>  
> بطاقتك الشخصية بالتفصيل الممل؟
> ...


 












رح اجاوب على دفعات اوك


بطاقتك الشخصية بالتفصيل الممل؟

 اسمي شذى الخطيب من اربد , عمري 22 سنة خريجة علم حاسوب السنة .


ماهو اجمل موضوع قراتة في المنتدى ؟

كل مواضيع المنتدى حلوة ومميزة بس اكتر شي  :

ماذا لو تنازلت حواء؟ 

http://www.masarat.net/al79n/vb/showthread.php?t=28990





ماهو اجمل قسم في رايك في المنتدى ؟


الحانة .. قسم ممتع جدا



حكمتك في الحياه ؟

بتعجبني الحكمة والعبارة :

اذا طعنك احد من الخلف فاعلم انك في المقدمة..



شاعرك المفضل ؟
ما في حد محدد


متى تكون شذى سعيدة ومتى تكون حزينة ؟

بكون سعيدة : لما يكونو اهلي والاشخاص يالي بحبهم سعيدين وبخير وسلامة

حزينة : لما اشوف الاطفال عم تموت بسبب الحرب او الجوع والفقر او الظلم ..
ما بحب الظلم ..


موقف طريف مر بكي وانتي في المنتدى ؟

اول ما دخلت المنتدى بعد غياب بأول مناقشة بالمنتدى صارت طوشة بيني وبين مها طوشة من الاخر وقعد عمار وخالد والصقر يهدو بالموضوع, اما هلا مها حبيبة قلبي وصحبة طيبة الحمد لله..



ما هي برايك سلبيات المنتدى وايجابيته؟

السلبيات بتتعلق ببعض الاشخاص مش بالمواضيع يعني وجودهم بالمنتدى بشوه من بعض الردود الغير لائقة بالمنتدى وطبعا كل واحد بمثل نفسه بالنهاية..
نسبة هالاشخاص ضئيلة بس لازمها Delete

ايجابياته : الاعضاء والمشرفين طيبين ورائعين جدا ..


ماهو افضل منتدى عندك؟

"منتديات الحصن الاردنية"

ولاووو هاد سؤال ..


المرحلة التانية بوقت تاني ان شاء الله

----------


## شذى البنفسج

المرحلة الثانية...

مارايك في

الصدق

خلق تخلت عنه بعض الناس



الاخلاص والوفاء

اخلاق جميلة اتمنى ان تكون عند الكل وبس 


الحب

شعور جميل اذا كان صادق ومن انسان رائع ومخلص



االصداقه

علاقة جميلة اذا كانت دائمة و  بعيدة عن الخيانة والغيرة و الحسد 



الحياه


- - - - - - - - -

----------


## شذى البنفسج

لمن تعطي هذه الالقااااب 

القلم الذهبي 

هدوء عاصف



العضو المميز 

الصقر الذهبي




عضو ما في منه اثنين 

عماااااااار قسايمة




عضو تحب متابعه مواضيعه 

باريسيا





العضو الشرير

ما في حد شرير  :SnipeR (83): 


وردة المنتدى
شذى الخطيب !!


اميرة المنتدى
مها طبعا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كلمة تقوليها للاعضاء التاليين ..


حسان القضاة : بتمنالك كل التوفيق 

غسان : غسان غير شكل ليش الحكي انا بحترمك خيرات الله



اميرة قوس النصر ( مها) : خففي شوي من العصبية 
انا متلك عصبية بحاول اخففها  :SnipeR (72):  لاني بحبك جد 


عبادة : دير بالك على عمار "وصية"

جنتل مان : هدوء عاصف بحترمك كتير

دموع الورد : انتي انسانة طيبة كتير

احمد الزعبي : اشرافك متميز

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كلمة تقوليها الي اسئلتك حلووة كتير
ومواضيعك اليوم عجبتني كتييييييييير ..
بتمنالك كل خير ..  :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

أهلا فيكي شذى .. ونورتي الكرســـي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا عمر نورت..

----------


## عاشق الحصن

نور الكرسي
سؤال واحد مبدأيا 
شو بيعنيلك المنتدى بشكل عام وكيف عرفتي عنه ؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا عاشق الحصن 
هاد نورك
المنتدى صار اشي اساسي عندي كل يوم لازم ادخله بحبه كتييير وبحب الاشخاص الموجودين فيه.

انا اول الاشخاص يالي عرف عن المنتدى وسجلت فيه كانو طلاب الكلية يحكو عنه خاصة طلاب دفعتي فسجلت من يومها هاد الحكي قبل كذا سنة ..

وووووووبس

----------


## شذى البنفسج

طبعا سجلت وغبت فترة ورجعت
كانت شوي ظروف الدراسة. كان ضغط كبير حتى كتير ايام ما كنت اشوف اهلي..

----------


## ???... why ...???

> طبعا سجلت وغبت فترة ورجعت
> كانت شوي ظروف الدراسة. كان ضغط كبير حتى كتير ايام ما كنت اشوف اهلي..


 


*المهم الله وفقك* 

* والله شكلهى كتير بتوجع هاي الفترة*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شذى على الكرسي
> 
> منور والله
> 
> كنت بدي ارشحك انت او ابو عودة للكرسي
> 
> بس خفت ما تعجبك الفكرة بس سبحان الله على الصدفة
> 
> على كل لنا عودة للاسئلة


هلا بالصقر ..
النور نورك..
بانتظار الاسئلة
..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شو شذى ما بدك من قرابتك اسئلة؟؟ ع فكرة كل الأجوبة اللي جاوبتيها بعرفها!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Bl (35):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يالله اسئل ..
تفضل ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]تفضلي يا قرابتي جاوبي على مهلك مش مستعجلين  :Db465236ff: 



[align=center][/align]


ما هو المشروب الذي لا تستطيعين الاستغناء عنه؟ 


 ما هو اللون الذي تفضلينه أكثر ؟ 


ما هي أجمل مرحلة في حياتك ؟


ما هو البلد الذي تحبين العيش فيه غير وطنك الأم؟ 


 ما أكثر ما تحبينه في الإنترنت ؟ 


10- هل تمارسبن الرياضة ؟ 


 غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب لا يحمل الا ثلاثه من تأخذين معك ؟ 


من هو كاتم أسرارك ؟ 


 ما هو أكثر شيء يثير خوفك ؟ 


هل قمت بإجراء اي عملية من قبل؟ 


من الشخص الذي تتمنى له الموت ومن الشخص الذي تتمنى له الحياه ؟

ما هو أكثر شيء يثير ضيقك؟

أي وقت من اليوم تفضلين؟

هل تفضلين العزلة ام ترغبين بالجلوس دوما مع الآخرين؟

----------


## محمد العزام

شذى الخطيب .... بالبداية نورتي الكرسي واهلا وسهلا فيكي 
يمكن تكوني من اكثر الاعضاء اللي بيلفتوا الانتباه سارع وقت من دخولك للمنتدى وهالشي رائع كثير 

يمكن تكون اسئلة عادية بس حاب اسئلك 

حلم رافقك من الطفولة وكبر معك وحابة تحققيه ؟
احلام ضائعة من ايدك ولسة بتتندمي عليها ؟


وردة بايدك لمين بتهديها _ مش شرط من اعضاء المنتدى 




اهلا وسهلا فيكي مرة ثانية ومنور الكرسي بوجودك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هلا بقرابتي شو مش مخلي اسئلة  :SnipeR (40): 

ما هو المشروب الذي لا تستطيعين الاستغناء عنه؟ 

القهوة

ما هو اللون الذي تفضلينه أكثر ؟ 

الاســـود طبعا 

ما هي أجمل مرحلة في حياتك ؟

لما كنت أدرس بالمركز الريادي للطلبة المتفوقين من صف تامن لبداية التوجيهي ..

ما هو البلد الذي تحبين العيش فيه غير وطنك الأم؟ 

(( فلسطين ))

ما أكثر ما تحبينه في الإنترنت ؟ 

المنتديات


10- هل تمارسبن الرياضة ؟ 

لا

غرق المنتدى ومعك قارب لا يحمل الا ثلاثه من تأخذين معك ؟ 

باخد الكل .. او بضل معهم ..

من هو كاتم أسرارك ؟ 

اخي الرابع ( هدوء عاصف) وابن خالتي..

ما هو أكثر شيء يثير خوفك ؟ 

بخاف كتير لما افكر بالموت و الحساب والقبر 
واليوم  تذكرت هالشي و بكيت والله ..

هل قمت بإجراء اي عملية من قبل؟ 

عملية جراحية؟ عملية صغرى لاصبع قدمي واكتر من مرة..

من الشخص الذي تتمنى له الموت ومن الشخص الذي تتمنى له الحياه ؟

ما عندي جواب

ما هو أكثر شيء يثير ضيقك؟

لما حد يعصب علاي  :SnipeR (40): 

أي وقت من اليوم تفضلين؟

فترة الصباح مع فنجان قهوة  :Eh S(15): 

هل تفضلين العزلة ام ترغبين بالجلوس دوما مع الآخرين؟

بحب اجلس مع حالي كتير ومعضم الوقت مع حالي


ووووووووووبس 
اي أسئلة تانية ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هلا محمد العزام .. 
النور نورك اخي..
ويسلمو عالكلام اللطيف ..

حلم رافقك من الطفولة وكبر معك وحابة تحققيه ؟

حققته وهو اني ادرس علم حاسوب ودرست وهيني تخرجت الحمد لله..

احلام ضائعة من ايدك ولسة بتتندمي عليها ؟

حلم ضاع بس الظروف كانت السبب وبتمنى رغم الصعاب انه يتحقق لسا عندي امل . ما بقدر احكيه ..


وردة بايدك لمين بتهديها _ مش شرط من اعضاء المنتدى 


لوالدي 



وشكرا الك محمد مرة تانية ..

----------


## محمد العزام

> هلا محمد العزام .. 
> النور نورك اخي..
> ويسلمو عالكلام اللطيف ..
> 
> حلم رافقك من الطفولة وكبر معك وحابة تحققيه ؟
> 
> حققته وهو اني ادرس علم حاسوب ودرست وهيني تخرجت الحمد لله..
> 
> احلام ضائعة من ايدك ولسة بتتندمي عليها ؟
> ...


 


مشكورة على الاجابات الرائعة 
وان شاء الله تتحقق كل احلامك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

مرحبا شذى كيفك

راح ابدا معك ب 

كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
 وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
 أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك

 وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
 يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق
 فترحل

 إلى أين ؟؟
 ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين
 ليغرز بقلوبهم الحقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك
 يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان

 ثم يختفي من حياتك
 تاركا وراءه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة
 ولربما زرعت في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!
 أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسي !!

 تمر السنين
 لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص
 بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر مـــــوتــه 


 كيف ستكون ردة فعلك ؟؟؟

 وهـــــل
 - هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ 

 - تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ 

 - تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟ 

 - تسامحه وتعفي عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شذى الخطيب
يا شذى الورد انتي
جاوبت بأعظم الإجابات
وإن دلّت
فتدل على قلبك الطيب
متل ما عودتينا دايما
أشكرك من قلبي



[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> مرحبا شذى كيفك
> 
> راح ابدا معك ب 
> 
> كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
> وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
> أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك
> 
> وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
> ...


 
بتشكرك دموع الورد عالاسئلة .. 
واهلا فيكي..

 هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ 
لاااااااااااااااا طبعا

- تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ 
ما بتأئر بالعكس هيك بكون ارتحت  شوي 

- تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟ 
لا ومستحيل انزل دمعه مشان شخص من شكاله 

- تسامحه وتعفي عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !!
ما بسامحه ابدا وحقي باخده منه عند رب العالمين, هاد اذاني كتير واجى بسمعتي كيف بدي اسامحه لو اي غلطة تانية عادية بسامحه وبزعل على موته بس هاد لاااا ورح اضل ادعي عليه ..طول ما انا عايشه وطول ما انا عم اتأذى بسببه.. لانه ظلمني..

وبس ..
والله يبعدنا جميعا عن هيك مشاكل ..

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
نور الكرسي  شذى ... مع خالص ودي  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

نورتي شذى وانتي قاعدة على كرسي الاعتراف 

لن أضيف أسئلة ولن أثقل عليكِ فقط 

مررت لأحيك وأتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك القادمة ... :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

> بتشكرك دموع الورد عالاسئلة .. 
> واهلا فيكي..
> 
>  هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ 
> لاااااااااااااااا طبعا
> 
> - تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ 
> ما بتأئر بالعكس هيك بكون ارتحت  شوي 
> 
> ...



شكرا لاجابتك شذى ...بجوز جوابك منطق بس لو كنت مكانك بسامحه

ان شاء الله برجعلك بوقت تاني

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> نور الكرسي شذى ... مع خالص ودي 
> [/align]


 
هلا جوري .. منورين انتو ..  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> نورتي شذى وانتي قاعدة على كرسي الاعتراف 
> 
> لن أضيف أسئلة ولن أثقل عليكِ فقط 
> 
> مررت لأحيك وأتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك القادمة ...


هلا هناء .. لا اسئلي خدي راحتك ولاووو..
وشكرا عالمرور ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شكرا لاجابتك شذى ...بجوز جوابك منطق بس لو كنت مكانك بسامحه
> 
> ان شاء الله برجعلك بوقت تاني


 
هلا دموع..
لو تمري بالظرف هاد  سدقيني ما رح تسامحيه 
صعب كتيييييير ..
بانتظار اسئلتك القادمة..

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

منوره الكرسي يا شذى 

سذى عرفي على حالك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هاد نورك بشار ..

اسمي شذى الخطيب عمري 22 سنه مواليد 1-8-1987

تخرجت السنة من كلية الحصن تخصص علم حاسوب

سكان اربد ..

بحب الانترنت والمطالعة وسماع الاناشيد الاسلامية..


هاد انا باختصار ..

----------


## شمعة امل

مساء لنور شذى منوره الكرسي  :Smile: 
رح اسالك شوية اسئله :

1_ماذا يعنيلك لقبك شذى الخطيب 2018 ليش 2018 ؟؟
2_ماهي طموحاتك في الحياة؟
3/ماذا يعنيلك منتدى الحصن ؟
4/ثلاث ورادت لمن تهديها؟

5_ ما أفضل قسم عندكِ بالمنتدى ؟؟

6/ماهي الالوان المفضله عندك؟؟
7/مين اكثر الاعضاء الاقرب اليكي ؟؟
وبس رح ارجعلك بعدين ان شاء الله ما كنت ثقلت عليكي  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> مساء لنور شذى منوره الكرسي 
> رح اسالك شوية اسئله :
> 
> 1_ماذا يعنيلك لقبك شذى الخطيب 2018 ليش 2018 ؟؟
> 2_ماهي طموحاتك في الحياة؟
> 3/ماذا يعنيلك منتدى الحصن ؟
> 4/ثلاث ورادت لمن تهديها؟
> 
> 5_ ما أفضل قسم عندكِ بالمنتدى ؟؟
> ...


 




هلا فيكي النور نورك حبيبتي ..

1_ماذا يعنيلك لقبك شذى الخطيب 2018 ليش 2018 ؟ 
 اسمي شذى وعائلتي الخطيب و2018 رقم كتير بيطلعلي وبصادفني فصار وين ما اروح ملازمني والله يستر من سنة 2018 ازا عشنا لهديك الايام ..

2_ماهي طموحاتك في الحياة؟
-------------

3/ماذا يعنيلك منتدى الحصن ؟
منتدى بحبه كتير وصرت يوميا ادخل عليه من بعد الانقطاع، بحب كل الاعضاء و المشرفين طيبين كتير ومحترمين جدا..

4/ثلاث ورادت لمن تهديها؟
للكل .. انتو قسموهن  :Db465236ff: 

5_ ما أفضل قسم عندكِ بالمنتدى ؟؟

بحب الحانه ممتع , وفي حب الله نلتقي لازم ادخله يوميا, كل الاقسام بحبها ..


6/ماهي الالوان المفضله عندك؟؟
الاســــــــــــــــــود اكتر شي ..




7/مين اكثر الاعضاء الاقرب اليكي ؟؟

هدوء عاصف, عمار قسايمة , ابن العطار , مها , فارما ( صديقة من الجزائر تعرفت عليها هون بس اكتر شي بنتواصل عالموبايل بسبب دوامها ) ..



وبس ..

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

هلا والله 
وحي الله 

يابنتي اهلا وسهلا فيكي والله 

اتفضلي ارتاحي



شو بتحبي تشربي ؟؟؟

اكيد انتي هلا بحاجه لعصير ليمون 

لك اتفضلي احلى كاسه ليمون




شو بدك كمان 

لك شو خلص بكفيكي 

يلا بكفي دلال وتعى لنار جهنم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


اسئلتي هي :::


""بطاقتكــ الشخصيهــ""
الاسمــ::
العمر::
الحالهــ الاجتماعيهــ::
السكنــ::
مستواكــ الدراسيــ::
هواياتكــ::
كلـ مايخصـ شخصيتكــ::


كم مره حبيتي بحياتك ؟؟؟

هل يوجد علاقه عاطفيه حاليا ؟؟ظ

متى اخر مره تمشكلتي مع حد من اهلك هههههه يلا اعترفي

شو كان طبعك في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟

القسمـ المفضل لديكـ بالمنتدى::



بترك شئ لغيري اوك

----------


## شمعة امل

> هلا فيكي النور نورك حبيبتي ..
> 
> 1_ماذا يعنيلك لقبك شذى الخطيب 2018 ليش 2018 ؟ 
> اسمي شذى وعائلتي الخطيب و2018 رقم كتير بيطلعلي وبصادفني فصار وين ما اروح ملازمني والله يستر من سنة 2018 ازا عشنا لهديك الايام ..
> 
> 2_ماهي طموحاتك في الحياة؟
> -------------
> 
> 3/ماذا يعنيلك منتدى الحصن ؟
> ...


 
شكرا على الاجوبه الحلوه متلك شذى  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
شذى يا شذى ، أهلا بكِ أولاً 

قد أعود بباقة من الأسئلة ..
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هلا والله 
> وحي الله 
> 
> يابنتي اهلا وسهلا فيكي والله 
> 
> اتفضلي ارتاحي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




شكراا عالضيافة دانا تسلمي كلك زوء
شكلك جديدة هون اول مرة بشوفك .. اهلا وسهلا فيكي..  :Icon31: 
شو مش مخليه اسئلة  :Db465236ff: 
بس سامحيني مش كل الاسئلة رح اجاوب عليها اوك ..




""بطاقتكــ الشخصيهــ""

الاسمــ::   شذى الخطيب
العمر:: 22 سنة
الحالهــ الاجتماعيهــ:: عزباء
السكنــ:: اربد-لواء بني كنانة
مستواكــ الدراسيــ:: جامعية-تخرجت السنة تخصص علم حاسوب
هواياتكــ:: النت + المطالعة والقراءة + سماع الاناشيد الاسلامية  

متى اخر مره تمشكلتي مع حد من اهلك هههههه يلا اعترفي؟
قبل يومين وكالعادة بندم بعدها وببكي  :Eh S(2): 

شو كان طبعك في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟ 
نشيطة وجريئة  لحد التوجيهي .بالتوجيهي هدوووووء تام 

القسمـ المفضل لديكـ بالمنتدى:: كله بحبه بس اكتر شي الحانة + في حب الله نلتقي + فلسطين


شكرا حبيبتي عالاسئلة واهلا وسهلا مرة تانية منورة ..


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> شذى يا شذى ، أهلا بكِ أولاً 
> 
> قد أعود بباقة من الأسئلة ..
> [/align]


 

اهلا فيك حمود 
مع اني زعلانه منك ومن كم شخص هون بس تفضل ..
في الانتظار ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اهلا فيك حمود 
> مع اني زعلانه منك ومن كم شخص هون بس تفضل ..
> في الانتظار ..



زعلانه مني ؟  :Eh S(2): 

أول سؤال ليش زعلانه مني  :Cry2:

----------


## بياض الثلج

شذى انتي أمورة ؟؟؟ :Icon31: 
شذى هل صدف وتعرضتِ للقهر؟؟
شذى شو رأيك بنكشات المخ؟؟ :SnipeR (30): 
شذى هل هناك قاعدة التزمتي بها وتريدين تغيرها ؟؟ بشكل عام
شذى هل انتي عسراوية ؟؟ وما رأيك بالذين يقولون ان العسراويين أفضل عقا منا ؟؟
شذى ما هو أكثر شيء من الابتسامات تحبين ؟؟ولماذا؟؟
هل تفعلين عادات غير صحية كشرب الماء وانت واقفة وأثناء الاكل ؟؟ 


يمكن أرجع ويمكن لأ  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> زعلانه مني ؟  
> 
> أول سؤال ليش زعلانه مني


 
على موضوع الفيس بوك لما قعدت تتخوث ..
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

أتفضلي شذى 



1. كم مرة انضربت من الطلاب الأكبر منك سناً وحجماً ؟ 


2. هل سبق أن أخذ منك مصروفك أو أكلك في الفسحه ؟


3. هل كنت من الزوار الدائمين للإدارة وتعرف زين شكل ورقة التعهدات ؟


4. بصراحة : عمرك غشيت في الإختبار؟ 


5. عمرك هربت من المدرسة ( سؤال خاص للشباب بس ) ؟ 


6. عمر ك عملت مقلب في مدرس ؟ 


7. ما هي المواد التي تحبها / تكرهها / و هل كنت تحب مدرسها ؟ 


8. بكل صدق ... تتمنى ترجع طالب في المدرسة ؟

----------


## ريمي

- من أنت؟ 
2- باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟ 
3- باقة شوك لمن تهديها؟ 
4- أسوأ خبر سمعته؟ 
5- شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟ 
6- من يطربك ؟ 
7- ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟ 
8- من هو توأم روحك؟ 
9- ماهو أكثر شيء تخشاه؟ 
10- ما الشيء الذي يشعرك بأكبرقدر من الإحراج؟ 
11- نزار شاعر المرأة.. أنت شاعر من؟ 
12- حمام زاجل استقر على نافذتك يحمل رسالة من مجهول ممن تتمنى أن تكون؟ 
13- جريمة تتمنى أرتكابها؟ 
14- قطعة فحم وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليه،وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة؟ 
15- كلمة أخيرة بعد أن أصابك الملل؟ 
16- شخص وعدك بشي مهم جدا ثم اخلف ماذا تقول له ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> على موضوع الفيس بوك لما قعدت تتخوث ..


ييييييييي هذا اللي زعلك  :Eh S(2):  ، لو بدري ما فتحت ثمي  :Eh S(2): 

صدقيني انه دائما الاعضاء اللي بقدرهم و بحترمهم بمزح معهم من باب انه معروف و مقرب بالنسبة الي اكثر من باقي الاعضاء 

بس خلص ما بعيدها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شذى انتي أمورة ؟؟؟
> شذى هل صدف وتعرضتِ للقهر؟؟
> شذى شو رأيك بنكشات المخ؟؟
> شذى هل هناك قاعدة التزمتي بها وتريدين تغيرها ؟؟ بشكل عام
> شذى هل انتي عسراوية ؟؟ وما رأيك بالذين يقولون ان العسراويين أفضل عقا منا ؟؟
> شذى ما هو أكثر شيء من الابتسامات تحبين ؟؟ولماذا؟؟
> هل تفعلين عادات غير صحية كشرب الماء وانت واقفة وأثناء الاكل ؟؟ 
> 
> 
> يمكن أرجع ويمكن لأ


 


اهلا هناء نورتي ..
بس شو هالاسئلة الغريبة ؟؟  :Bl (3): 


شذى انتي أمورة ؟؟؟ :Icon31: 
بعجبك ..


شذى هل صدف وتعرضتِ للقهر؟؟
اه ايام الكلية ..


شذى شو رأيك بنكشات المخ؟؟ :SnipeR (30): 
ما بحبها اكيد :SnipeR (30): 




شذى هل هناك قاعدة التزمتي بها وتريدين تغيرها ؟؟ بشكل عام
اه عندي اكتر من قاعدة وملتزمة فيهن  وما بدي اغيرها ..



شذى هل انتي عسراوية ؟؟ وما رأيك بالذين يقولون ان العسراويين أفضل عقا منا ؟؟

لا . بصراحة انا بلاحظ انه كل عسراوي ذكي واكبر مثال عندي اخ بالبيت جدا ذكي ما شاء الله . وكذلك كم صديقة .. ملاحظة هالشي من زمان ولحالي 


شذى ما هو أكثر شيء من الابتسامات تحبين ؟؟ولماذا؟؟
الابتسامة البريئة..  متل ابتسامة الاطفال
ما بحب النفاق متلا



هل تفعلين عادات غير صحية كشرب الماء وانت واقفة وأثناء الاكل ؟؟ 
لا الحمد لله ..


شكرا هنااااء ..
في انتظار المزيد ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ييييييييي هذا اللي زعلك  ، لو بدري ما فتحت ثمي 
> 
> صدقيني انه دائما الاعضاء اللي بقدرهم و بحترمهم بمزح معهم من باب انه معروف و مقرب بالنسبة الي اكثر من باقي الاعضاء  
> 
> بس خلص ما بعيدها


 

خلص مش زعلانه  ..
انا ما بزعل من د.حمود ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> أتفضلي شذى 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. كم مرة انضربت من الطلاب الأكبر منك سناً وحجماً ؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. هل سبق أن أخذ منك مصروفك أو أكلك في الفسحه ؟
> ...


 

اهلا فيكي حبيبتي نوررررتي ..



1. كم مرة انضربت من الطلاب الأكبر منك سناً وحجماً ؟ 

ولا مرة كانن يخافن مني لاني قد حالي ..


2. هل سبق أن أخذ منك مصروفك أو أكلك في الفسحه ؟

لا..


3. هل كنت من الزوار الدائمين للإدارة وتعرف زين شكل ورقة التعهدات ؟
كانت علاقتي منيحة مع المديرة بس ما كنت ازورها كتير عادي .



4. بصراحة : عمرك غشيت في الإختبار؟ 
اه   :Db465236ff: 


5. عمرك هربت من المدرسة ( سؤال خاص للشباب بس ) ؟ 
انا بجاوبك  كونب بنت . اه كنا نهرب ومش لحالي كل الصف وتاني يوم المديرة عاقبتنا قعدتنا بالشمس من الصبح لاخر حصة بالساحة مع التنظيف ..  :Eh S(2): 


6. عمر ك عملت مقلب في مدرس ؟ 
اه مش لحالي انا وصاحباتي 


7. ما هي المواد التي تحبها / تكرهها / و هل كنت تحب مدرسها ؟ 

كنت احب الرياضيات والحاسوب بس ما احب المعلمات..


8. بكل صدق ... تتمنى ترجع طالب في المدرسة ؟
لاااااااا


يسلمو عالاسئلة  :Icon31:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> - من أنت؟ 
> 2- باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟ 
> 3- باقة شوك لمن تهديها؟ 
> 4- أسوأ خبر سمعته؟ 
> 5- شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟ 
> 6- من يطربك ؟ 
> 7- ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟ 
> 8- من هو توأم روحك؟ 
> 9- ماهو أكثر شيء تخشاه؟ 
> ...


 



من  أنت؟ شذى الخطيب خريجة علم حاسوب السنة مواليد 1987 عمري 22 هواياتي النت والمطالعة و سماع الاناشيد الدينية .

2- باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟ 
لكل يالي بالمنتدى

3- باقة شوك لمن تهديها؟ 
لكل شخص ما بحبلي الخير وبحاول ياذيني .. 

4- أسوأ خبر سمعته؟ 
مرض انسان عزيز على قلبي ..  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

5- شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟ 
ماما + بابا + هدوء عاصف 

6- من يطربك ؟ 
-----------

7- ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟ 
دراسة الجامعة بكلية الحصن ارجع ادرس وما يكون علاي مسؤوليات  :Eh S(2): 


8- من هو توأم روحك؟ 
----------

9- ماهو أكثر شيء تخشاه؟ 
بخاف من ربنا كتير 

10- ما الشيء الذي يشعرك بأكبرقدر من الإحراج؟ 
لما تيجي بنت بعرفها وتسلم علاي بحرارة واكون ناسيه اسمها .. بتصير معي كتير للاسف بس الغلط مش فيني .. كتير ناس بتعرفني وبتحبني وانا مش كتير بعرفها ..


11- نزار شاعر المرأة.. أنت شاعر من؟ 
------------------


12- حمام زاجل استقر على نافذتك يحمل رسالة من مجهول ممن تتمنى أن تكون؟ 
من صديقتي راوية ..


13- جريمة تتمنى أرتكابها؟ 
--------------

14- قطعة فحم وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليه،وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة؟ 
برسم العلم الفلسطيني والاردني وبكتب : الاردن اولا وفلسطين في القلب ..


15- كلمة أخيرة بعد أن أصابك الملل؟ 
ما صابني الملل ..

16- شخص وعدك بشي مهم جدا ثم اخلف ماذا تقول له ..
ازا اخلف وعده بسبب ظروف فانا مسامحيته من كل قلبي ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]5- شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟ 
ماما + بابا + هدوء عاصف 




[align=center][/align]الله يسعدك  :Eh S(2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]15- كلمة أخيرة بعد أن أصابك الملل؟ 
ما صابني الملل ..


[align=center][/align]هيك بدي اياك عجبتيني  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 5- شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟ 
> ماما + بابا + هدوء عاصف 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يسعدك


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

يا جماعة شو اخر اخبار كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا عالكرسي بس صارلي زمان
وما عاد حد يسألني !!!

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا عالكرسي بس صارلي زمان
> وما عاد حد يسألني !!!



لا تخافي انا رجعت 

انتظري اسألتي  :Icon31:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اوك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اوك


 - ما معنى اسمك في المنتدى ولماذا اخترته؟ 


 2-عرفي معنى النفاق مع ذكر امثله تدعم التفسير(يفضل أن تستخدمي امثله من داخل المنتدى)


 3-عرفي الايمان و اين تجدي نفسك منه



 4-لو امامك فرصه ترجعي  بالوقت للخلف ماذا تختاري ان تغير من حياتك



 5-اين ترى نفسك بعد 10 سنوات من الان؟

وهذه الحلقة الاولي  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]وين الاجابة على الاسئلة  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> - ما معنى اسمك في المنتدى ولماذا اخترته؟  
> 
> 2-عرفي معنى النفاق مع ذكر امثله تدعم التفسير(يفضل أن تستخدمي امثله من داخل المنتدى) 
> 
> 3-عرفي الايمان و اين تجدي نفسك منه 
> 
> 
> 4-لو امامك فرصه ترجعي بالوقت للخلف ماذا تختاري ان تغير من حياتك 
> 
> ...


 

سوري كتيييييييييييييييير عالتأخير بس ضروف ما كنت ادخل وكمان ما نتبهت ..

1- ما معنى اسمك في المنتدى ولماذا اخترته؟ 

اسمي شذى وهو اسمي الحقيقي والبنفسج نسبة لزهر البنفسج يعني : رائحة البنفسج ..
شذى : رائحة الورد الزكية .. 


2-عرفي معنى النفاق مع ذكر امثله تدعم التفسير(يفضل أن تستخدمي امثله من داخل المنتدى)


ااااااااخ من النفاق 
النفاق انه تيجي صاحبة او صاحب تكون معك بوجه وتاني يوم بوجه تاني وتقعد تحكي عليك بالباطل ..
امثلة بالمنتدى ما ممر علاي غير حالة وحدة وما بهم احكي..
بس وين ما تروح بتلاقي النفاق .. 




3-عرفي الايمان و اين تجدي نفسك منه

الايمان اركان واهم ركن لازم الكل يعرفه هالايام  هو الايمان باليوم الاخرة لانه في كتير ناس بتفكر انه هاد اليوم بعيد او يمكن ما ييجي ..
الحمد لله عندي ايمان .. 



4-لو امامك فرصه ترجعي بالوقت للخلف ماذا تختاري ان تغير من حياتك

لو ارجع لايام المدرسة و البس الجلباب والحجاب من هديك الايام .. انا صارلي ستنين لابسيته وبحس براحه كنت فاقدها زمان .. 


5-اين ترى نفسك بعد 10 سنوات من الان؟

ببيت زوجي وين بدي اكون والله اعلم كم ولد رح يكون معي !!!
ما بعرف شو ربنا كاتبلي بس اتوقع هيك ازا عشنا لهديك الايام .. 





شكرا عالاسئلة الحلوة وجد اعذروني عالتأخير بس ضروف الشغل ومشاكله ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

حلوووووووووووووووووووووة يا عالي انا بقول انتى اقعد على كرسي الاعتراف والله افكارك دايما غريبة وحلوة مرة ولازم انت تكون مبدع المنتدى الصراحة يا عالي بدنا نطبق الفكرة بسرعة متحمسين كتير 
تحياتي واحترامي للجميع من الاردن الحرة وطن العرب

----------


## العالي عالي

*ما ذا تقولي عن* 

* 1- الحب* 

* 2- الكذب*

* 3- الخيانة* 


ماذا تعني لكي *  منتديات الحصن*




* بتكتبي باليد اليمنى او اليسرى ؟*

*  ما هو نوع موبايلك؟* 



*  شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم ؟*



*  بتحبي تكوني معروفه؟*

*  عمرك سافرتي؟*

* بتحبي افلام الرعب ولا الرومانسية ولا الاكشن* 

- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 

  الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)



 هل تؤمني بوجود الصديق الحقيقي 

  اذا خيرتك الان بين اشي حامض او حلو شو بتختاري 



 هل يمكن ان تجاملي على حساب خساره شخصيه 



*  جربتي الحب؟*

اسمك الحقيقي ما هو 

*  بتعرفي تطبخي و لا تخبيص؟*

*  كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للشباب؟*

*  شو حلمك؟*

*  لو اقلك اتذكري شخص معين الان, مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟*

*  انتي عصبيه؟*

* 
مين العضو \العضوه الي بتتمني تشوفيه*

*  شو ترتيبك بالعيله؟*

ماذا تقولي لكل عضو من الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم
العالي عالي

عمار القسايمة

مها 

غسان

حسان

خالد الجنيدي 

جنتل مان

رموش حزينة

انوشة

----------


## العالي عالي

> حلوووووووووووووووووووووة يا عالي انا بقول انتى اقعد على كرسي الاعتراف والله افكارك دايما غريبة وحلوة مرة ولازم انت تكون مبدع المنتدى الصراحة يا عالي بدنا نطبق الفكرة بسرعة متحمسين كتير 
> تحياتي واحترامي للجميع من الاردن الحرة وطن العرب


 :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*سوري كتيييييييييييييييير عالتأخير بس ضروف ما كنت ادخل وكمان ما نتبهت ..*

*معلش يا بنت خالتي والله الأحوال مع الكل هالأيام صعبة شوي.. معذورة ولوووووووووووو !



*1- ما معنى اسمك في المنتدى ولماذا اخترته؟ 

اسمي شذى وهو اسمي الحقيقي والبنفسج نسبة لزهر البنفسج يعني : رائحة البنفسج ..
شذى : رائحة الورد الزكية ..

*إسمك حلو كتير وبدون بنفسج إسمك بجنن* 




2-عرفي معنى النفاق مع ذكر امثله تدعم التفسير(يفضل أن تستخدمي امثله من داخل المنتدى)


ااااااااخ من النفاق 
النفاق انه تيجي صاحبة او صاحب تكون معك بوجه وتاني يوم بوجه تاني وتقعد تحكي عليك بالباطل ..
امثلة بالمنتدى ما ممر علاي غير حالة وحدة وما بهم احكي..
بس وين ما تروح بتلاقي النفاق ..


*(كلام 100% والله كلنا بنعاني من نفس المشكلة*
*بس بجوز انتي بتعاني اكتر طبعا لإنو قلبك طيب كتير وفي ناس استغلاليين بستغلّوا هالنقطة، لازم تكوني اكتر حزم هيك بتعجبيني)*






3-عرفي الايمان و اين تجدي نفسك منه

الايمان اركان واهم ركن لازم الكل يعرفه هالايام هو الايمان باليوم الاخرة لانه في كتير ناس بتفكر انه هاد اليوم بعيد او يمكن ما ييجي ..
الحمد لله عندي ايمان ..


*(بالنسبة للإيمان فأنـــــــا أكتر واحد بعرف انو شذى انسانة مؤمنة دايما وتعلمت منها كيف أآمن بكل شي غيبي وبدون نقاش، يا ريت كل البنات متلك)*





4-لو امامك فرصه ترجعي بالوقت للخلف ماذا تختاري ان تغير من حياتك

لو ارجع لايام المدرسة و البس الجلباب والحجاب من هديك الايام .. انا صارلي ستنين لابسيته وبحس براحه كنت فاقدها زمان ..


*(لك كل الإحترام)*




5-اين ترى نفسك بعد 10 سنوات من الان؟

ببيت زوجي وين بدي اكون والله اعلم كم ولد رح يكون معي !!!
ما بعرف شو ربنا كاتبلي بس اتوقع هيك ازا عشنا لهديك الايام ..


*(بتمنى من رب العالمين انو يرزقك الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة وتعيشي حياتك سعيدة ومبسوطة وتحققي كل أحلامك.. آمين)*







شكرا عالاسئلة الحلوة وجد اعذروني عالتأخير بس ضروف الشغل ومشاكله ..


*أجوبتك مثيرة جدا للإهتمام وبتحرّك كتير من مشاعري*
*بفتخر فيك يا بنت خالتي.. والى لقاء قريب عندكم بالبيت.. شتقت لخالتو كتير* 
*يلا بشوفكم بأول ترويحة الي على اربد*
*إن شاء الله*

----------


## العالي عالي

*ما ذا تقولي عن* 

* 1- الحب* 

* 2- الكذب*

* 3- الخيانة* 


 ماذا تعني لكي *  منتديات الحصن*




* بتكتبي باليد اليمنى او اليسرى ؟*

*  ما هو نوع موبايلك؟* 



*  شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم ؟*



*  بتحبي تكوني معروفه؟*

*  عمرك سافرتي؟*

* بتحبي افلام الرعب ولا الرومانسية ولا الاكشن* 

- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 

  الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)



 هل تؤمني بوجود الصديق الحقيقي 

  اذا خيرتك الان بين اشي حامض او حلو شو بتختاري 



 هل يمكن ان تجاملي على حساب خساره شخصيه 



*  جربتي الحب؟*

اسمك الحقيقي ما هو 

*  بتعرفي تطبخي و لا تخبيص؟*

*  كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للشباب؟*

*  شو حلمك؟*

*  لو اقلك اتذكري شخص معين الان, مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟*

*  انتي عصبيه؟*


* مين العضو \العضوه الي بتتمني تشوفيه*

*  شو ترتيبك بالعيله؟*

 ماذا تقولي لكل عضو من الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم
 العالي عالي

 عمار القسايمة

 مها 

 غسان

 حسان

 خالد الجنيدي 

 جنتل مان

 رموش حزينة

 انوشة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

*ما ذا تقولي عن*  
*1- الحب* 
حلو بس بعلاقةشرعية متل الخطوبة والزواج 
*2- الكذب*
اكتر عادة بكرهها بالناس شغل خرط وحلفان يمين كذب طبعا فئة مش الكل ما بعرف شو بتسوالهم  
*3- الخيانة*
شعور كتير صعب خاصة لما يكون من اقرب صديق وانا واجهتني الخيانة بكم صديقة الي الله يهديهن بس 

ماذا تعني لكي *منتديات الحصن*
احلى منتدى واحلى اعضاء ومشرفين 
والله ما عمرني سجلت بمنتدى واستمريت فيو هيك
بحبه كتير وحاليا ما في منتدى عندي غيره ابدا.. 




*بتكتبي باليد اليمنى او اليسرى ؟*
*اليمنى*



*ما هو نوع موبايلك؟* 
*Nokia 6300*
*(الشفرة) لون اسود وسلفر*





*شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم ؟*
*اكتر شي استغفر الله والحمد لله احيانا المعوذات*





*بتحبي تكوني معروفه؟*
*عادي ما بتفرق معي*



*عمرك سافرتي؟*
*لا* 



*بتحبي افلام الرعب ولا الرومانسية ولا الاكشن*
*ما بحب الافلام كلها !!*
*مالي طولة بال اقعد على مسلسل او فلم اكتر من ربع ساعه مستحيل ..*



- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى
كتير في اعضاء بس ر اذكر منهم والكل بحبهم في الله 
ابن خالتي ( هدوء عاصف)
اميرة قوس النصر
عمار قسايمة بمثابة اخي
فارما 
ابن العطار
هدول يالي بتواصل معهم والباقي بحبهم اكييييد 


الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)
ضروري يعني !!
وازا صار شي انت المسؤول اوكي
ردلي خبر بجاوبك 


هل تؤمني بوجود الصديق الحقيقي
لا طبعا ..
ما في صديق حقيقي هالايام مصلحة بمصلحة  
اذا خيرتك الان بين اشي حامض او حلو شو بتختار
ما بحب الحلو
بحب المالح والحامض  


هل يمكن ان تجاملي على حساب خساره شخصيه
لا ما بحب اجامل ومستعده اواجه يالي قدامي عادي بس بدون مجاملات  


*جربتي الحب؟*
__ 

اسمك الحقيقي ما هو
شذى الخطيب  
*بتعرفي تطبخي و لا تخبيص؟*
كم طبخة بس ومش تخبيص بجننو .. 
*كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للشباب؟*
بحب اكتر شي بالشباب صحبتهم الصادقة وجد بتمنى تكون صداقات البنات هيك بس للاسف ما غي وازا في فهي حالات نادرة جدا جدا
بحترم الشب الملتزم 







*شو حلمك؟*
*اتزوج شخص بحبه*

*مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟*
حسب ..

*انتي عصبيه؟*
*عصبية كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير بس يالي بشوفني ما بفكرني هيك* 

*مين العضو \العضوه الي بتتمني تشوفيه*
*الكل والله بس اكتر شي : انت اولهم،*
*عمار قسايمة، مها شفتها هديك المرة ،* 
*د.حمود قسايمه ، بنات الجزائر يالي عنا بالمنتدى كلهن،ابن العطار،حسناء،هناء،دموع الورد،جوري،دمعة فرح،سوسنه،الصقر،زيكو،حسان،غسان .. والكل*  
*شو ترتيبك بالعيله؟*
*التانية* 
*ماذا تقولي لكل عضو من الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم*
*احبكم جميعا في الله ..*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شكرا عالاسئلة كتيييييييييييير ..

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا عالاسئلة كتيييييييييييير ..



مشكورة كتير على سعة صدرك الكبيرة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الحب : هو اجواء اسطورية تمنيت عيشها مع من احببت 
الكذب : الخداع والكره والطعن 
الخيانة :تقتل الاحاسيس تغرق المشاعر وتدفن قلب العاشق في تابوت المحبة.
ماذا تعني لك منتديات الحصن :
الصداقة والمحبة واول منتدى بسجل فيه بحياتي وبعرف انو في ناس حلوين بالوطن العربي هيك 
بأي ايد بتكتبي :
باليمنى 
ما هو نوع موبايلك :
الدمعة (نوكيا) لون اسود 
ما هي اول كلمة بقولها اول ما اصحى من النوم:
اصبحنى واصبح الملك لله ولا اله الا الله 
بتحبي تكوني معروفة :
يعني 
عمرك سافرتي :
لا
بتحبي افلام الرعب والرومانسية او الاكشن :
كلهم خاصة افلام الرعب 
اقرب الاعضاء على قلبك:
شمعة امل دليلة والعالي عالي ومالك الحزين 
اكتر الاعضاء بيرفعوا ضغطي :
انت يا عالي لما ما بترد على رسائلي  هههههههههههه
هل تؤمن بوجود الصديق الحقيقي:
اكيد  انا مؤمنة في الصديق الحقيقي 
اذا خيرتك بين اشياء حامضة او حلوة شو تختاري؟
الحلوة 
هل يمكن ان تجاملي على حساب خسارة شخصية :
اكيد لأ ومعروف عن الاردنية ما بيعملو هيك 
جربتي الحب :
* يمكن *
اسمك الحقيقي 
نيفين 
تعرفي تطبخي ولا تخبصي :
الحقيقة المرة اني ما بعرف الا اقلي بطاطا وممكن تطلع محروقة 
كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للشباب :
عادي و بحترم الشب الملتزم والمثقف والمرتب 
شو حلمك 
اسافر لكل العالم 
مين اول شخص يجي على بالك :
صاحباتي بالجامعة 
انت عصبية
انا رايقة بشكل مش طبيعيوبحب اضحك كتير 
مين العضو اللي بتتمني تشوفيه 
الكل من دون استثناء
شو ترتيبك بالعيلة 
الاولى 
ماذا تقول لكل عضو من التالية اسمائهم
 مش شايف الاسماء اصلاً بس كلهم مناح كتير 
 :SnipeR (27):  :Eh S:  :SnipeR (91):  :Bl (11):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Bl (32):

----------


## غسان

_الليله سيتم الاعلان عن ضيف كرسي الاعتراف الجديد .._

----------


## رموش حزينه

who

----------


## غسان

_ شكرا شذى البنفسج ... كان الكرسي رائع بوجودك .._

----------

